# VEPro and Full Kontakt



## swinkler (Dec 4, 2022)

I'm considering a library that requires full Kontakt but I'm hosting everything so far in VEPro. I had to install Kontakt Player 6 because of some incompatibility with version 7 so I'm assuming the same would hold true for the full version. However I can't seem to find that as a purchase option and wondered if anyone else had run into that? Or if there's another way to approach this? Specifically I'm considering 8dio century brass if that makes a difference. 

Steve


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 4, 2022)

NI might let you downgrade. I'd confirm with their tech support.


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 5, 2022)

VSL will soon be releasing an update to VEP to allow hosting VST3 plugins (i.e. Kontakt 7)


----------



## swinkler (Dec 5, 2022)

wcreed51 said:


> VSL will soon be releasing an update to VEP to allow hosting VST3 plugins (i.e. Kontakt 7)


That would solve everything! Except for making me a better composer/orchestrator.


----------

